# Javamoos ist winterhart?



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2005)

Hi.

Habe soeben gelesen das Javamoos winterhart sein soll, weshalb man es auch nicht "aussetzen" darf/soll.

Stimmt das?

Vielleicht wie andere (sub)tropische Pflanzen erst ab einer bestimmten Wassertiefe?



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Mirco,

nach meinem Wissensstand ist das echte Javamoos (Vesicularia dubyana) bei uns nicht winterhart. Es übersteht lediglich Temp. bis 3°C, darf also nicht einfrieren. In tieferem Wasser, in dem ein Einfrieren ausgeschlossen ist, sollte eine Überwinterung aber funktionieren (keine eigenen Erahrungen).


Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2005)

Hi Stefan.

OK, danke erst mal.

Kanns ja mal ausprobieren.



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------

